# oh god, why did i do that?



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been reading about isopods and springtails for months now as I prepare for my first build, but I never actually knew what they were. Well, I think that isopods are pillbugs. But finally, as I realized I had to order the springtails soon, I decided I needed to find out what they actually are.

so I googled springtails.

GROSS!

Do I actually need these ugly white termite things to make my viv work? Whats wrong with cute bugs?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Ooh, I just googled that too and you're right they are freaky. However, in real life they're tiny and I could see someone perhaps calling them cute. I've got them in my viv and they're definitely freakier magnified in pictures...


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha love this topic. They are gross 'till they start to do the job... Then the grossness is usually forgotten. Springtails do a great job cleaning, and once you see them in person they really aren't bad. Magnified they look a little intimidating - but they are _so_ tiny in person. It's tough to be bothered by them. (this coming from an arachnophobe!)

A picture for you:









 (That whole picture could fit on a dime - they are that small!)


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

BethInAK said:


> Do I actually need these ugly white termite things to make my viv work? Whats wrong with cute bugs?


Its not a matter of making your viv work it's making sure your frogs are well fed 
Yeah they help clean your viv but they are mainly a food source.
Bugs aren't that gross lol
Bugs aren't cute haha
Hopefully you'll just order some and understand it's a staple when it comes to PDFs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Springs are cute bugs! You have to see them in person to believe. What's not so cute is baby fruit flies, lol. You get used to it.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

oh, I'm a gecko person. I'm not committed to PDF's just YET!! First viv is for mourning geckos. Then maybe....Mr Bethinak will allow me to get PDFs
but i think i need springtails for mourning geckos too. This will save me from dusting crickets.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I love bugs. Starting to get very serious about keeping mutiple species of springs and isos. They are awesome.

But then I enjoy the whole PDF environment deal as well. The plants, the bugs, and the frogs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

By culling all the ugly and gross ones, I have created lines of only cute isopods and springtails! Plus, they breed faster because their mates are so attractive!  Only problem is, they spend most of their time gazing into tiny little mirrors.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

HAHAHA. They must have several mirrors for all their extra arms 

I mean, as far as bugs go I don't think they look too bad:









Looks pretty close to a realistic stuffed bug toy as I can think of lol


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> I love bugs. Starting to get very serious about keeping mutiple species of springs and isos. They are awesome.
> 
> But then I enjoy the whole PDF environment deal as well. The plants, the bugs, and the frogs.


i love worms and caterpillars and pillbugs and spiders and beetles.
I was just surprised at the termite thingies. I'll get used to them.
Maybe the pink ones are prettier. Anyone have a picture of pink pretty springtails?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

maybe they are ugly so I won't feel bad when my geckos EAT THEM!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

They are so tiny that they really aren't that scary...but the post Ed made the other day about them inhabiting someones sinuses kinda freaked me out! The magnified pics you get when you google them are freaky though. I found a bunch of purple ones one time...looked like living velvet it was awesome.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> By culling all the ugly and gross ones, I have created lines of only cute isopods and springtails! Plus, they breed faster because their mates are so attractive!  Only problem is, they spend most of their time gazing into tiny little mirrors.



ROFLMAO
ah, I love this.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Now you have me wondering how many springs I've unknowingly eaten after seeding a tank with them, then grabbing my sandwich. If that number is greater than zero (and it probably is), they have NO taste - at least in small numbers. I hope that helps.

They make great little (tiny!) janitors in a tank, though.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> They are so tiny that they really aren't that scary...but the post Ed made the other day about them inhabiting someones sinuses kinda freaked me out! The magnified pics you get when you google them are freaky though. I found a bunch of purple ones one time...looked like living velvet it was awesome.



inhabiting a HUMANS sinuses? I'm kind of glad I missed this, but now feel compelled to search


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I posted a link to the real reference here 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-frogs/68053-leaf-litter-importance-2.html#post596089


If you try searching it on the regular web, you'll get mired down in the morganella websites... 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Seriously though, pm me when you are ready. I have a good number of different types available with a live guarantee.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Seriously though, pm me when you are ready. I have a good number of different types available with a live guarantee.



Thank you Doug!! I want the really cute ones


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty much everything looks gross under a microscope.... in real life, they look like...... reaaally tiny/skinny grains of rice with legs.

You should still dust your crickets though, geckos still need the calcium and vitamins... but yeah, springtails are a helpful supplementary food, especially for babies.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

tclipse said:


> Pretty much everything looks gross under a microscope.... in real life, they look like...... reaaally tiny/skinny grains of rice with legs.
> 
> You should still dust your crickets though, geckos still need the calcium and vitamins... but yeah, springtails are a helpful supplementary food, especially for babies.



I plan on skipping the crickets and feeding mostly crested gecko diet. Apparently the geckos do very well on it.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

True that. Ever look at your fingernails under a microscope? haha


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Its not a matter of making your viv work it's making sure your frogs are well fed


For thumbs this may be true. My larger frogs (leucs, bassleri) don't even notice my microfauna. The only time they ever pay attention to springs is if I've neglected them for an extended period of time when on vacation. In these situations, for me, springs are very much for clean-up and overall health of the vivarium.


----------

